# Outdoor A/C unit and gas furnace stopped working, I think it's the compressor.



## Samuel Currier (1 mo ago)

Hello,

The gas utility to my house was shut off in July and we switched it back on in mid November. We found out right away that the igniter on the furnace wasn't working. I found the exact replacement and installed it. Everything worked just fine for the rest of that night, but the next day it stopped working again. There was no error code when the igniter wouldn't come on, but this time the red light was blinking steady on the control board. I looked it up and some sources suggested that the system may have locked out to allow the compressor to balance out, and that it would switch back on and retry in 3 hours, or it could be manually reset.

I tried to reset it by unplugging the system indoors (There is no switch that I can see), waiting a minute, plugging it back in with the thermostat set to off and fan set to auto. This didn't work at all.

Then I noticed that the outdoor A/C unit wasn't spinning for heat or cool, and then I realized the cool wasn't working either. (It's about 54f in the house and I set the cool to 45f to test it and it didn't kick on) I checked the internals of the outdoor unit and nothing seemed blown or damaged. We just had the fan motor and contacter switch replaced the year before, and the repairman said our unit looked to be just fine afterwards. Apparently the motor on the fan blew up because it wasn't the correct size, and it could have caused the contacter to fail as well.

I researched a bit more and found out that A/C units actually have 2 internal circuit breakers of their own, but I can't find them and don't know where to look.

Does anyone have any suggestions for what to try next? I can't afford for someone to come out, and it's freezing in my house every day. (Sometimes going below 45f at night).


----------



## Mr Alan (2 mo ago)

Samuel Currier said:


> Hello,
> 
> The gas utility to my house was shut off in July and we switched it back on in mid November. We found out right away that the igniter on the furnace wasn't working. I found the exact replacement and installed it. Everything worked just fine for the rest of that night, but the next day it stopped working again. There was no error code when the igniter wouldn't come on, but this time the red light was blinking steady on the control board. I looked it up and some sources suggested that the system may have locked out to allow the compressor to balance out, and that it would switch back on and retry in 3 hours, or it could be manually reset.
> 
> ...


Yes, call a professional to perform diagnostics and stop torturing yourself . You have to know the entire system low and high voltage circuits values and how it should read and operate normally ,to be able to perform effective diagnostics.manufacturers are very proprietary and may require technical assistance,and a homeowner may have difficulty understanding HVAC diagnostic theory . Right now you are just throwing parts at it and guessing, if you will pardon my frank delivery.
Also,the fact is to avoid a safety related injury also , sir.
Sorry if my advice is not well received


----------

